# Few more bird pics



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, so these were cheating as only a few feet away in a bush and quite tame. However the rest were shot by hand in a moving canoe.



















I could have lived with the unsteady nature of being rocked but the lighting and heavy brush of the trees conspired against me on most instances.



















I like the way the Herons reflection is so clear.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A few more.



















Early morning at the salt lick.










No flash allowed for this shot!



















Wrong way and wrong light, damn!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

These little swifts are impossible to snap when in flight.










More 'Stinky Turkeys'


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

There lovely pics were did U take them?


----------



## Tricky1180 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow!! Some really nice shots there mate! Where were these taken? :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheers, they were taken from a recent trip to Ecuador.

Also managed to see a once in a lifetime scene of an adult male Condor alost taking our heads off as it came over a bush on the rim of a volcano.

Just after hittig the deck and turning round I managed to get snapping. I am gutted that I never had the camera to my face at 'that' moment when it came into view.




























Flew off and landed down the road on a cliff top:










Stayed for a while before flying off again only feet above our heads.



















(Sorry I have posted this before but I am chuffed with these)

:lol2:


----------



## Tricky1180 (Dec 28, 2010)

Again amazing snaps  Keep it up : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A few more Hummingbirds



























































































And a Mot Mot


----------



## goldwell (Jan 25, 2011)

All very impressive.


----------

